# 2014 Cruze LTZ RS build up guide?



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

Get a tune, there are many members here with the various options. I finally picked up new rims and tires, now preparing to install the Bilstein struts and shocks along with a rear sway bar and of course new sway bar links up front. Then I will get the tune.


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

what tune is recommended around here? ive read Trifecta and BnR..which is better?

also, would putting 93 octane gas instead of 87 make any difference?

thanks!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

BNR hands down. Switching to 93, at least in the summer has yielded good results with members. I typically use 93 year round. You will get various responses from different people. But there is a thread with regards to octane and the Cruze. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/2992-gm-confirms-use-91-octane-fuel.html


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

I understand BnR is popular here because The folks at BnR are active on this forum. which is neat. I also love what BnR has done with Ryans Fireball Camaro. The price difference is huge tho vs Trifecta and im am only working part time right now and paying almost $400 in student loans so im not trying to make it a supercar. (like that can be done with a cruze anyway... LOL)

im trying to do things on a budget, even it that makes me lose maybe 10% of what could have been.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

evilfix said:


> hello all
> 
> i am fairly new to this board and searches havent turned up much.
> my last car was a dodge neon and i found a great how to guide on building it up located here:
> ...



There is a fairly decent How To section for the Gen I Cruze. I suggest you start there and see what your willing to spend money and time on and then got to the Vendor Section and / or the classifieds to locate the parts needed and back to the How To section for the expertise for some stuff and the discussion sections for more answers. As to the nice write-up in the Allpar forum for the Neons, someone took the time to cull the forum threads and codify it all in to a comprehensive document. Sounds like a good project for you as you start down this road. I am sure there would be many willing to contribute pieces and parts along the way.

Good Luck


----------

